# Besten iPhone/iPod Touch games



## oupho (16. August 2009)

Ich wolte dur mal fragen was eure lieblings iPhone/iPod Touch games sind.
Meine sind:

- Peggle
- Blimp
- Minigore


----------



## Operator (16. August 2009)

Trace ist ganz lustig ( man malt sich seinen weg zum ziel)
und natürlich wie du gesagt hast peggle


----------



## battle_fee (16. August 2009)

Zombieville USA rockt in der Full-Version ganz schön


----------



## Holdman (16. August 2009)

Kann battle_fee nur zustimmen  iDracula ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## ole88 (17. August 2009)

Stick war's und andere mit denn strichmännchen dann noch Crazy machine und Flight Control


----------



## Rotax (17. August 2009)

- X-Plane Airliner / Xtreme, High-End Grafik Flightsim fürs iPhone, sau geil. 
- LineRider, kennt wohl jeder vom PC, Schlittenbahn zeichnen, super Zeitvertreib
- Touchgrind, Fingerboard-Spiel, macht auch sehr viel Fun wenn man es kann.
- Payback, GTA fürs iPhone.

Schreibt bitte immer noch eine ganz kurze Beschreibung der Games dahinter...


----------



## oupho (17. August 2009)

Gerade neu gekauft:
- Space Invaders Infinity Gene, is nen Retro Raumschiff-Shooter
- Doom Resurrection, is nen railshooter. Ich glaub das erste Doom was ab 12 jahren is^^


----------



## oupho (17. August 2009)

Cool is noch Tap Tap Revenge 2, aber das kennt ja wohl jeder.

Link: iTunes Store


----------



## oupho (17. August 2009)

Wer auf tower defense steht, sollte sich mal TapDefense angucken.

Link: iTunes Store


----------



## battle_fee (17. August 2009)

Mace Finger ist auch ganz nett


----------



## oupho (19. August 2009)

Mace finger is wirklich gut, aber auf dauer langweilig


----------



## oupho (19. August 2009)

Weiß jemand ob peggle nights fürs iphone kommt?


----------



## oupho (19. August 2009)

Spielt jemand CritterCrunch?


----------



## oupho (23. September 2009)

Nfs Undercover is cool genau so wie Geo Defense Swarm (Tower Defense).


----------



## TobiMontana (23. September 2009)

Paper Toss + World TourCopter


----------



## harl.e.kin (24. September 2009)

Stoneloops of Jurassica und Lets Golf


----------



## Mücke99 (24. September 2009)

Kann mich harl.e.kin anschliesen: Stoneloops of Jurassica

dazu noch Madden 10


----------



## schaoli (4. Oktober 2009)

Geo Defense Swarm
Peggle
Family Guy
Monkey Island
Simon the Soccerer


ich warte mit spannung auf command an Conquer!


----------



## Kevoor (13. Oktober 2009)

Crazy Machines - super kniffelig an manchen stellen
aber schön viele Level


----------



## KennyKiller (18. Oktober 2009)

Sagmal schaut hier kein Admin rein das ist ja ein QuadPost(2facher Doppelpost^^)


----------



## oupho (18. Oktober 2009)

Canabalt und Tap Tap Revenge 3 sind nun neu zu meinen Lieblingsspielen dazugekommen


----------



## KennyKiller (26. Oktober 2009)

Run ist auch richtig cool
Außerdem noch Max Injury hat aber sehr wenig lvls


----------



## iUser (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es schon gepostet habe, aber TapTap Revenge 2 und vor allem Trace sind unschlagbar


----------



## der Türke (27. Oktober 2009)

Fastlane
Ifahrschule
Mathe König
Kingdoms
Imobsters
Vampires
Racing
LUX DLX
Crash Kart 
Worms 
Ishoot
Sandstorm
Resident evil 4
NFSU
Ichess
Heavy Mach 
Hero of Sparta
Supercross
Poket Got
Minigore
Ragdoll Blast
Blades


----------



## Rotax (28. Oktober 2009)

WoodenLabyrinth ist auch hammer gut.


----------

